# Triple Base Technology on icy conditions?



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

ABagofButter said:


> how is it? I feel as though it would barely have any edge hold.


Are you speaking from experience? or just guessing?

TBT is fine on icy conditions because the camber profile of Bataleon grips hard. In certain situations, I've found the Bataleon I've ridden is even less sketchy than a C2BTX board with MTX edges. Obviously results may very and very board/skill dependent.


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

When I first got my TBT board, I was really surprised of the insane edge hold. I had my old flat board sharpened just some weeks before the TBT board, and the edge hold was way stronger in TBT, even in skidded turns. After a while I somehow got used to the fact and learned to make turns that did not look like I'm snowboarding on a sand paper. And yeah, these experiments were done in icy conditions.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ABagofButter said:


> how is it? I feel as though it would barely have any edge hold.


Hi Bag,

One of the misconceptions about TBT is that the edges on the triple base sections (tip and tail) are way up there. They aren't. The concept is to lift them just enough to reduce major flat-snags, but where they can hook up easily with very modest edge pressure. As always, the base between the bindings has a single base as on a conventional board, so the critical edging surfaces are always available to you.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Also, do the softer boards such as the Disaster and Jibboard (from Lobster) have as good hold as boards such as the Evil Twin/Parkboard?


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bag,
> 
> One of the misconceptions about TBT is that the edges on the triple base sections (tip and tail) are way up there. They aren't. The concept is to lift them just enough to reduce major flat-snags, but where they can hook up easily with very modest edge pressure. As always, the base between the bindings has a single base as on a conventional board, so the critical edging surfaces are always available to you.


How is the edge-to-edge response on TBT? I feel that since the edges are somewhat "lifted" edge-to-edge quickness could be lacking.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Edge to edge is lightning fast on TBT


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

losib3257 said:


> How is the edge-to-edge response on TBT? I feel that since the edges are somewhat "lifted" edge-to-edge quickness could be lacking.


It varies a bit based on the specific base dimensions, as some TBT varieties have a wider center base than others. As a generality, you learn very quickly where your full edge is going to engage and you start to initiate right to that point once you are used to it. If anything, this makes it _feel_ like you have access to the edges quicker.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

what do people mean when people say it takes a while to get used to? is the tbt totally different or is it only different when on edge?


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Never ridden a Bataleon before(although I really want to), but if it's like any other variation of camber profile it will have it's own "feel". It's a snowboard, it will act like a snowboard. It's just it'll have it's own tendencies and quirks which you may have to get used to(such as the pivoty feel of a board with tons of rocker).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Konundrum said:


> I'm going to be honest with you. I rode a Bataleon Airobic 155 for two seasons and I can honestly tell you that TBT does not feel any different than a regular board. If anything, it's worse because on icy days I was sliding out when trying to hold my edge. I swear after that one day my edges were gone.


you realize that the airobic is like a lasagna noodle with metal edges around it. if you were going over 7mph its not the edge's fault you were sliding out.

imho fwiw

there are plenty of features i dont love about my '11 et classic (non-sintered base, too lively for mach speeds, takes work in pow), but it has edgehold and then some. just last week i went and agressively detuned the nose and tail all the way to the middle of the contact points and it still grabs when/how i need it to like a mofo.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I find my ET ot be pretty bad on icy conditions. If the snow is hard, I just grab my TRS.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

crazyface said:


> I find my ET ot be pretty bad on icy conditions. If the snow is hard, I just grab my TRS.


well you cant really compare tbt and magnatraction, cuz MTX is going to be superior to everything on ice


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

would i be better off getting a never summer or should i stick with bataleon? i only have enough money for one board so i dont wanna get the wrong one.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i was in this exact spot last year, got a bataleon, and now wish i had got a NS, but hell i probably would want a different NS now anyway. i'm trying to learn to love my '11 ET Classic. keep in mind you are looking at really huge differences:

Bataleon vs NS
1. tbt vs flat w/ vario
2. camber vs rocker-camber
3. lively vs damp

Couple things i've learnt about my bataleon:
-it has an extruded base (alot of the new ones are sintered now, including the ET i believe) so regular waxing helps it stay fast.
-it has a TON of pop
-talking to and reading about people who are sold on the benefits of classic camber has me paying attention to and appreciating it more, looking forward to becoming better at riding it in pow (its tough unless its steep) 
-its pretty heavy
-top sheet is pretty fragile, its getting beat up quick

i'm trying to forgive all this board's shortcomings and learn to be a better rider instead, but i'm definitely saving for a stiffer, damper, and handle deep pow, all mountain board like the NS heritage, rome highlife, or maybe arbor element/coda.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never ridden a NS, but i love my ET. I have the 09/10 board which was more park oriented than the newer ones. The newer ones are more narrow and I think a tad stiifer and more designed for all-mountain freestyle.

Like I said before, my other board is an 07/08 TRS with MTX, but I prefer my ET for almost everything. The ET carves better and it is more playful. The TRS is just better in pow because it is longer and direcional and better on hardpack/ice because it has MTX. TBT carves like a dream and is so fast from edge to edge.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

crazyface said:


> I've never ridden a NS, but i love my ET. I have the 09/10 board which was more park oriented than the newer ones. The newer ones are more narrow and I think a tad stiifer and more designed for all-mountain freestyle.
> 
> Like I said before, my other board is an 07/08 TRS with MTX, but I prefer my ET for almost everything. The ET carves better and it is more playful. The TRS is just better in pow because it is longer and direcional and better on hardpack/ice because it has MTX. TBT carves like a dream and is so fast from edge to edge.


Do you think I would be able to use the ET as my only board if I'm on the East Coast? I really like the idea of TBT and i dont want to not be able to ride it well because it doesn't preform well on ice/hardpack


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ABagofButter said:


> Do you think I would be able to use the ET as my only board if I'm on the East Coast? I really like the idea of TBT and i dont want to not be able to ride it well because it doesn't preform well on ice/hardpack


Depends how much riding you plan on doing. If you plan on going up 3-4 times a week and ride a lot at night, I would go with a lib or NS. If you do a lot of day riding and don't go a whole lot, you'd be fine with the ET.

I ride in the mid-atlantic, but I really don't have much experience with the ET on ice. I just ride it to my car as soon as the snow gets really hard to grab my TRS. The ET is passable on hardpack. I've had my edge go out a couple times and have fallen, but that was just from carving too fast on hard pack.

70% of the time: ET>TRS
When it is icy: TRS>ET


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

ive ridden last years bataleon, never summer, and lib tech models. bataleons TBT is prob my favorite tech.

heres what i rode:

'09 bataleon jam 157
'11 bataleon batazion 154 (essentially evil twin w/sintered base)
'11 never summer sl 155
'11 lib tech t rice 157

i preferred the feel of C2BTX over RC, and magnetraction holds ice like craaazy. the t rice fits my style of riding, so i love this board. one of my favorite rides ever.

while the edge lift of the TBT tech is noticeable while riding, it definitely didn't effect edge hold negatively. i cant say it was anything spectacular in terms of edge hold (magnetraction on the other hand was a glaring difference), but it was everything you'd expect from a standard camber board in terms of feel. im a big fan of TBT now. my next bataleon will probably be a RIOT.


the board i really want to try next tho, is the capita black snowboard of death. im very curious about the FK tech on that board!

gluck on ur search


----------

